# I can't get over Britney ...



## XShear (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello! I was being bored on MTV.com when I came across this picture ...







And realized, "Holy Crap! It's Britney!". This shot reminds me of how Britney could be ... so much better than the crappy outfits, crappy makeup, and crappy hair extensions. *sniff*

So, I just wanted to share and get your thoughts on this Holy-Crap-she-looks-hot pic.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 31, 2007)

I think she looks great in that photo.


----------



## goink (Oct 31, 2007)

I miss hot Britney, even though I never really liked her music. She was great on stage.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah that is pretty
i also think the album cover to blackout is gorgeous of her!


----------



## lvgz (Nov 1, 2007)

i think shes gorgeous, even with the makeup and outfits. maybe its me but i nearly wanted to slap the high school girls that called the radio stations right after her mtv music awards performance saying that they'll be talking about how fat she looked and such things. what does that say about our society? maybe its me again, but i dont think shes fat at all. if i could ever be HALF as hot as britney, DAMN i'd be content. maybe the outfit wasnt the most flattering on her, but my gosh.... honestly, how many women could rock it? she used to be a lot hotter, i'll give that to everyone.. but that was two kids ago. for post-two kids, damn shes BEAUTIFUL. even putting the children aside, i think shes still gorgeous. okay, end rant. hahahha im not a hardcore britney fan bc i def dont agree with some of her choices.. but i loove looking at her, i'll tell you that. hahaha


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 2, 2007)

you have no idea how hard i've been pulling for this poor girl! thanks for posting something *positive* about her. everyone's too hard on britney.


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 2, 2007)

brit looks amzing in that photo. everyone has been really hard on her, but the new album is amazing and it will def shut up the haters. im just hoping for her to get back in shape and tour. I love britney's concerts, they are the best! (after madonna of course)


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 2, 2007)

I love the new album. I won't lie. :shrug:


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_you have no idea how hard i've been pulling for this poor girl! thanks for posting something *positive* about her. everyone's too hard on britney. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
agreed. i love her. her new album is hott. =D


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 2, 2007)

i really don't like her music, but i can't escape all the media drama surrounding her. And i understand that if you are a public figure you sign your life and right tyo privacy away, but common people: leave the girl alone!!! Divorces are so hard and i'm sure she's got other issues as well, i feel sorry for her. And i hate all thodse jealous people (or what ever THEIR problem is) not having any sympathy for her just because she's rich or famous... have a little human decency! just my 5 cents


----------



## Hilly (Nov 2, 2007)

I feel bad for her....she looks pretty damn bad now. She just looks dirty and blah to me. 
That photo is a vast improvement.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 2, 2007)

From MSN.......

*Britney Spends Big, Court Papers Reveal*
Nov. 2, 2007, 12:06 AM EST
The Associated Press

LOS ANGELES -- The pop princess is a big spender.

Court papers released Thursday in Britney Spears' custody dispute with Kevin Federline show she spends lavishly on clothes and entertainment, and doesn't save or invest any of her roughly $737,000 monthly income.

Spears' monthly expenses include $49,267 in mortgage for two houses, $16,000 for clothes and $102,000 on entertainment, gifts and vacation, according to her financial declaration.

Although she's often photographed eating fast food, Spears declares she spends about $4,758 per month dining out. Meanwhile, she spends zero on education, savings and investments and gives $500 a month in charitable contributions, the documents said.

She has to pay her ex-husband $15,000 per month in child support and $20,000 in spousal support. Spousal support will end Nov. 15.
_________________________________

How does one spend $16k/ mo. on clothes and look like that?  

I'm glad she scraps together a whopping $500.00 of her paltry *monthly $737,000.00 income *for charity.  What a gal!


----------



## lvgz (Nov 2, 2007)

hahah SHIMMER! I LOOOVE her new cd also. i must say.... im addicted to 'piece of me.' im listening to it right now.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny part is, that charity fund is her own, and she only spend $500


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 2, 2007)

So?
It's HER MONEY. She earned it. She worked for it, she made it, she shouldn't be guilted into giving it up for charity just to make the masses feel better.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_So?
It's HER MONEY. She earned it. She worked for it, she made it, she shouldn't be guilted into giving it up for charity just to make the masses feel better._

 
Hell yea!

Those pics of Brit in the confessional are great-albeit it lighting can make or break you, so too can photoshop, but I digress.

My biggest issue with her is that it doesn't really seem like she gives a shit, and not in the rock n roll kind of way, but the lazy, dumpy kind of way. I mean, seriously people, why look up to someone who's so damn apathetic? There is no way in hell I'd be surrounded by papparazi with those extensions!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 2, 2007)

apathetic or depressed. One or the other.


It just burns my ass that anyone feels like simply because someone else HAS money, that person has to donate a shitload of it. 
No, they don't. If they earned that money, they can do with it as they please. Roll in it every day and make dildos out of it. I don't care. 
It's GOOD to make charitable donations, but I don't feel compelled to do so simply because I have an extra $___ in my pocket or my bank account. =/


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_apathetic or depressed. One or the other.


It just burns my ass that anyone feels like simply because someone else HAS money, that person has to donate a shitload of it. 
No, they don't. If they earned that money, they can do with it as they please. Roll in it every day and make dildos out of it. I don't care. _

 
A bit of column A, a bit of column B maybe. 

I'm right there with you on that charity kick though. Chairty starts in the home, if anything, Brit needs to make her scalp a charity and donate lots of time and effort to that, and I'm not talking going to CVS and getting more ColorSilk either, I'm talking a nice wig and a nice wig brush to accompany it.

Oh, more deliciousness, she ran over ANOTHER foot yesterday/today. Oh, not just any foot though, a police officer's foot. 

Dumb bitch.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw that.
I consider grown people who stand next to a moving vehicle deserving of what they get, generally speaking. =/


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 2, 2007)

True, but the policeman was trying to help her get out of that swarm of paps. You think she'd either:

A. Have the common courtesy and patience to let that officer do his job. I don't care if she was "panicked", it's not like she's never been in that situation before, she's a pro.

B. Hire a driver as she hasn't been having the best luck of late navigating through throngs like that.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_So?
It's HER MONEY. She earned it. She worked for it, she made it, she shouldn't be guilted into giving it up for charity just to make the masses feel better._

 
I realize it's her cash.  She can use it for toilet paper if she wants.  

It's just that I consider the amount money she spends on clothes that usually look like shit and don't cover her bits anyway (how that could add up to $16k is beyond me???).  Then I think of what that $16k could do for a charity.  It is her money and it is her choice, but man, what an imbalance.  What a waste.  

I don't want her to feel "guilted" into giving to charity.  It would just be nice to see her send a bit more that way (when you consider her monthly income).  I want her to want to do it.  It would just be a nice statement about humanity.

She should tape some dollar bills together and make money knickers so we don't have anymore sneak peeks at her ovaries.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree. I'd love her to want to do it. And it is wasteful...I just hate...I have a friend who has $$$$. Not Britney Spears money, but she's got fuck you money for the rest of her life. Parts of her family (not her immediate family, mind you, her extended family) are of the mind that because she has money, she owes them something. I hate that for her, because at birthdays and holidays if she doesn't go 9 kinds of extravagant they think she's being cheap and stingy with the money she earns. I don't think that's fair to my friend...so I guess that's where my POV comes from. :/
And for 16K a month, you and me both could look effing stunning.


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 2, 2007)

I think you both make valid points. Charity is something that has to come from wanting to do it, and not being pressured into giving. Its not a given that someone with money will use it for good causes (and how many rich people have a lot of money because its in preperty etc and not actual cash-in-the-bank?) And where do you draw the line - how much do you give so that others dont bitch about it, and to which charities? Once some people know you are being generous with money they will circle like vultures (and yes this does include some charities - however good a cause they are).
It would be lovely if she gave big sums of her money to those that need it, but people that demand/expect money to be given by those that are wealthy are no better than the wealthy not giving IMO.

Though 16k and she cant afford panties...


----------



## kimmy (Nov 3, 2007)

i was never really a fan of britney's music...her voice and general aura annoys the hell out of me, but i won't lie...i loved her when she looked like this:





of course i'm just being shallow, but imho there's not much more than her looks to like her for.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 3, 2007)

i thought she gave a huge amount to charity, after all she IS supporting k-fed and im sure a large amount of what he makes  off brit goes to his other baby mama for child support.


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 3, 2007)

she needs to spend some money on a lace front! stop eating out, cook at home, you dont need all those clothes! buy a lace front and save money for the babies! i love ya B! but bad hair is a no no!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_she needs to spend some money on a lace front! stop eating out, cook at home, you dont need all those clothes! buy a lace front and save money for the babies! i love ya B! but bad hair is a no no!_

 
She needs to hit Beyonce up and take a trip to the Wig Crypt.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Nov 4, 2007)

I was thinking about this the other day and realized that the only time I've found Britney to be attractive is in promo shots. Promo shots that require heavy makeup, proper lighting, direction and photo shopping. I imagine that photo of her is airbrushed heavily. Don't get me wrong, she has all the potential in the world to be as beautiful a woman in real life as in those photos, she just doesn't seem to care anymore. She's a disheveled mess.

I've thought for a long time that she has post-partum depression or even mild psychosis. Her actions are usually so impulsive and irrational. If you read the symptoms of both these conditions, a lot of what she does falls into the categories.

And.. I know her money is hers to waste, but for a woman that always wants to be "sexy" (i.e. Her demanding they change her outfit for the MTV awards and demanding in photoshoots that they change her wardrobe), she always appears as though she's skipped the mirror before walking out the door. If I had that kind of cash, I'd be wearing the best makeup and clothing money could buy.. and don't even get me started on the children.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 4, 2007)

This woman lost her children by her own negligence.


----------



## eulchen (Nov 4, 2007)

actually i always kind of had a problem with britney. i didnt like her music, and her looks were just blah to me. so basically i was kinda satisfied when she didnt make any music for quite some time, but unfortunately the media  balanced it out with a thorough  coverage of everything she does.  so basically i cant escape the hype, even though id like to. so heres my 2 cents.

yes, she was a super pop princess and averybody (minus me) adored her to bits. she was on top of that mountain. and then she started to go down. whatever the reasons, her marriages, her children, psychological problems, drug problems, i dont even remember all the stuff, she had quite some stress going on in her private life.

if i was a super pop princess with such problems i would listen to what my well paid assistants, managers et al were saying, get into therapy, take a step down, sort my life out, and either enjoy a wonderful life as a rich woman who was great once, or i waited until i was ready for show biz again and then hit them when i was 100% again.

not what brits doing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(also id like to add that everybody looks great in promotional pictures with heavy makeup lights and photoshop, so thats not exactly a talent of brits)


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 4, 2007)

She's a pretty girl, but the strange thing about Britney is that she ONLY looks good when she's skinny. You can't say that about many women.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 4, 2007)

Personally, if I had that much money I'd give more away, but it is her own to do with as she chooses. I just wish she'd choose to put some of it away. She needs to learn from people like Michael Jackson and secure her own future. You can't tell me she'd even feel it if she put something away for her future.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Nov 5, 2007)

Brit has always reminded me of a cocker spaniel facially. Don't know why but that's all I can think of when I see a picture of her.

At this point, she needs a serious intervention. I was just looking at pics of her shopping for chandeliers while her kids sat in the car w/someone else. SPF's teeth are horrific- poor child's front teeth are literally rotten. 

She's a mess and she's going to damage her children. I'm more than willing to be she's bi-polar or borderline.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_At this point, she needs a serious intervention. I was just looking at pics of her shopping for chandeliers while her kids sat in the car w/someone else. SPF's teeth are horrific- poor child's front teeth are literally rotten._

 
I vaguely remember something about her giving them Coke in their bottles.


----------



## pahblov (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_She's a mess and she's going to damage her children. I'm more than willing to be she's bi-polar or borderline._

 
I've always figured she has hugely bad, untreated post-partum


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 5, 2007)

That pic in the 1st post is NEW pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Holly wonders of photoshop!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm not a hardcore britney fan, and i agree with much of what has been said.  it would be nice if she would spend some of that $737K monthly income and get herself some professional help...get herself back on track.  i never thought i'd see the day when k-fed would be the more responsible parent.

i'm really pulling for her, especially since there are kids involved.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 5, 2007)

I just can't believe she doesn't sock any of it away in savings....


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, with her album being at #1, you can throw any hopes of her getting her shit together anytime soon away.


----------



## user79 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm no Britney music fan, but last night I watched her VMAs performance in 2001 (where she performed "Slave" with that snake around her shoulders) compared to the one in 2007.

I mean, there was just no comparing! In 2001, she was an amazing performer and gave it her all, in 2007 she looked like a wasted away has been who didn't even want to be be on stage. She put no effort into her dancing or singing for that matter.

I'm amazed MTV even gave her a performance slot.


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Nov 6, 2007)

*The two faces of Miss Spears – ravaged Britney gets an airbrush makeover*
Last updated at 12:06pm on 6th November 2007



Bloated, pasty-faced and with greasy hair, this is the shocking extent of Britney Spears' downward spiral since losing custody of her two sons. 


But her ravaged looks have been quickly glossed over in new promotional images for her upcoming album, thanks to the magic of airbrushing. 



Three photographs have been released to help promote her new release Blackout – all of which only vaguely resemble the real Miss Spears. 





_Reality versus fantasy: Britney Spears looked pale and bloated during an outing in LA this week; a new promotional shot for her album Blackout shows the star looking radiant_

In each image, the singer poses provocatively and wears typically skimpy attire, but her skin looks radiant and blemish free – a far cry from her appearance during an outing earlier this week. 



The 25-year-old, whose album is on track to reach number one in the US this week, wore a giant-sized pair of sunglasses on a shopping trip near her Malibu home - but they did little to disguise her worn features. 



Her pallid complexion was bloated and spotty while her skin-tight jeans and transparent vest top exposing her black bra seemed to be straining at the seams. 





And without a scrap of make-up, it was impossible to ignore the trout pout which has suddenly appeared since a visit to a cosmetic surgeon last month. 




Miss Spears has been on a downward descent since the breakdown of her marriage to Kevin Federline last year. 



After several months of hard partying she inexplicably and publicly shaved her head in February this year. 








Several stints in rehab and an attempted comeback have failed to halt speculation she is on a self-destructive path. 



Last month her erratic behaviour took its toll with a judge stripping her of the custody of her children Sean Preston, two and Jayden James, one. 



After she failed to undergo drug tests ordered by the court, she was temporarily banned from even visiting them under supervision a fortnight ago. 







When the ban was lifted, she marked the occasion this week by taking them out for a ride in a toy cart. 



Britney, whose mothering skills were recently described as "chaotic" by her court appointed monitor, appeared distracted as she dragged her sons around the driveway and surrounding streets of her LA mansion. 

But Miss Spears did not bother to change out of pyjamas and seemed more preoccupied with her mobile phone than entertaining the toddlers. 



Today as she shopped for lamps for her home, her appearance seemed to have taken a turn for the worse. 


Her greasy dyed blonde locks were scraped back from her face while she showed off a double chin. 


Despite on ongoing bizarre behaviour, friends say she's desperate turn her life around. 



Former N'Sync singer Lance Bass told People magazine: "I saw her last night. I went over to the house. It was great." 


"I went over to see the kids, and you can tell she's really trying so hard to get herself back in order." 


Last week, Britney hit back at criticism of her parenting, saying: "It's sad how people... how cruel our world can be. 


"But at the end of the day you gotta to know in your heart that you are doing the best that you can." 


While Britney's in the midst of a bitter custody battle, more court drama looms. 


Johnny Wright, who managed Spears's career from 1999 to 2003, has launched legal action against the star. 


Wright is suing her, claiming she owes him more than £7,200 in "back commission". 


He said: "I didn't want to sue Britney. But she didn't leave me much choice." 


"I have worked with Britney in some capacity since she was 15. She was always focused. She was good at what she did and a very hard worker." 


He concluded: "It's disappointing to see how things have turned out."


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2007)

*shrug*
If y'all saw me daily without makeup, particularly before, during, or after a workout (not that she's working out) or baseball practice, you wouldn't think I was the same person in the pics I've posted.
Lighting, makeup, and hair make such a monumental difference it's unreal.





I do want to hold her down and scrub her though. Like Mammy said, with some of that strong lye soap.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_*shrug*
If y'all saw me daily without makeup, particularly before, during, or after a workout (not that she's working out) or baseball practice, you wouldn't think I was the same person in the pics I've posted.
Lighting, makeup, and hair make such a monumental difference it's unreal._

 
So true.  A lot of looking amazing has to do with effort.  Yes, your natural appearance has a lot to do with it.  But an average person putting in effort: proper MU, flattering current in style clothing for the body type, lighting + photoshop (if it's a photo) can look better than a above average person who's not putting any effort in at all.

Thats why BritBrit always looks so bad imho in a lot of pap shots.  She can be really pretty, but for all her $$, she never tries.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 6, 2007)

Even considering that she has gained a bit of weight, her face looks horribly bloated.  I can imagine that is a result of no exercise, cigs and a diet of fraps and taco bell.  

God, she just looks unhappy.  She looks unhealthy and unhappy.  It's just hard to see someone who has the resources to step out of the public eye and get some help, but is just so far gone that she can't see it.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_*shrug*
If y'all saw me daily without makeup, particularly before, during, or after a workout (not that she's working out) or baseball practice, you wouldn't think I was the same person in the pics I've posted.
Lighting, makeup, and hair make such a monumental difference it's unreal._

 
I don't believe you.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow. I smell a flop.

*CHART DATE: 11/05/2007 
LAST UPDATE: 11/06/2007 13:13:31 
NOW IN: FINAL 


 LW TW artist / album label power index % change 
-- 1 EAGLES EAGLES RECORDING COMPANY 707,253 -- 
LONG ROAD OUT OF EDEN 
-- 2 BRITNEY SPEARS JIVE/ZLG 289,791 -- 
BLACKOUT*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting that misstwiggwinkle.  That is a big difference.  I don't think that's her legs or maybe it is photoshop.  I remember her lower legs always looking very powerful.  A lot of the time she covers them up with boots.  Photoshop can do things makeup can never do.  Wow!


----------



## lvgz (Nov 6, 2007)

not to be rude- but who gives if shes ugly without makeup, or that shes hot in pictures bc of photoshop? is that a crime? shes in a bad point in her life- who in the world would look great? im all for the women that are gorgeous with and without makeup, that look virutally perfect both ways, that have a wonderful body... but who are we to judge when someone else isnt that way? i can honestly say that on a normal day i do not look wonderful. when i go out and whatnot i look much better (or so i'd like to think). isnt that the deal with a lot of people? i missed it when someone passed a law saying we all must look hot everyday. she lives her life the way she wants to, and i dont agree with what shes doing at certain poiints (her poor children)... but i dont think it's okay to attack the way she looks. she has let herself go, and thats a shame. must we always insult her and attack her? talk about her alleged drug use and whatnot, okay. but her bloatedness (if thats even a word, sorry) and double chin.. seems a little harsh. i would say superficial but i dont mean to offend anyone. i'd just be damn if everyone picked at every woman like that. this is where i have a problem with societal views. its in human nature to judge but must we pick and nit at her this much? the media has already done it. i just think the more we women insult another woman's body, 'greasy hair', or 'double chin'.. the more men and eventually adolescents will feel that its okay to do so too. i dont think its okay. i also want to teach my children (when i have them) that it is not okay to criticize someone over and over, where i or they have no where to talk.

and i'm willing to say that i have a double chin. sometimes my hair is greasy for reasons i have no idea. sometimes my hair is brittle and dry. sometimes my hair looks like i didnt brush it when i did- when im having a bad hair day. sometimes my face is oily. sometimes, or maybe for me a lot of times, i look bloated. if i could have every picture of me photoshopped, planned with great lighting, hair and makeup... i would, as she has had with plenty of her pictures. how many of us wouldnt?!!

once again, not a hardcore fan but yeah. i agree with the charity thing, i wish she would give to charity but she earned her money and you know, who are we to say what she should spend it on? i'd love for it to help the poor or orphans or something, but thats another rant hahaha.

and as an ending note to this horribly long post- i do want to see herself pull it together. its like wanting the underdog to win. shes a mess, we all know it. i hope that this isnt the way it stays.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 6, 2007)

For me, I am just amazed at what they do with photoshop and my little family members are being influenced by that big time. They think that is reality. They believe that album cover is realilty. 

I personal don't think she is heavy. 

Back in the day, in my teens, airbrushing was the big thing. I thought that was reality. I piled on the makeup to try to achieve an image that wasn't even on the planet.

I feel it is important for people to see what is real.  

Young male members of my family think that Playboy images are reality. That's photoshop and airbrushing too. If they saw reality, they might not dump their girlfriends for being "heavy" or not "big enough" at the top.  Their girlfriends are gorgeous and normal.  

I remember one their friends that had breast augmentation to work at a place where the breast are on display.  Her employer told her to get bigger breasts.


----------



## XShear (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

  I remember one their friends that had breast augmentation to work at a place where the breast are on display. Her employer told her to get bigger breasts.  
 
That's insane.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_and as an ending note to this horribly long post- i do want to see herself pull it together. its like wanting the underdog to win. shes a mess, we all know it. i hope that this isnt the way it stays._

 
That's the thing though, she's not the underdog. She had the world at her feet and she fucked it up.

I'm not a complete sadist, I don't wish her not to succeed, she just continues to make baffling mistakes, one after the other.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_That's insane.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is it okay to name the place of employment?  I will if it's okay.


----------



## lvgz (Nov 6, 2007)

yes, she did. she messed up but we're all humans and we all fuck up. a lot in some cases. as of right now i think everyones expecting her to continue failing, and i just want her to get it together.

sorry, i forgot to quote? i dont know how to fix it...


----------



## XShear (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Is it okay to name the place of employment? I will if it's okay._

 
I'm sure it's fine. But, you can just PM it to me if you'd like, I'm curious! But, I have my guesses as well.


----------



## lvgz (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_For me, I am just amazed at what they do with photoshop and my little family members are being influenced by that big time. They think that is reality. They believe that album cover is realilty. 

I personal don't think she is heavy. 

Back in the day, in my teens, airbrushing was the big thing. I thought that was reality. I piled on the makeup to try to achieve an image that wasn't even on the planet.

I feel it is important for people to see what is real.  

Young male members of my family think that Playboy images are reality. That's photoshop and airbrushing too. If they saw reality, they might not dump their girlfriends for being "heavy" or not "big enough" at the top.  Their girlfriends are gorgeous and normal.  

I remember one their friends that had breast augmentation to work at a place where the breast are on display.  Her employer told her to get bigger breasts._

 

i agree, photoshop does alter what people THINK beauty should be etc. its like that one dove commercial? i loove that commercial... it consists of someone being made up and whatnot for a photoshoot, then showing all the things they do to the photo to where shes not even looking like herself.

though it does affect society and how men/people think women should look, i could say that if i had photoshop and people paid to make me look good, id take advantage of it. wrong? im not sure... but eh.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 7, 2007)

I will just say it's a chain  and not an adult place of employment.   This girl went to almost a D.  She actually asked me, "How can I look bigger?"  I thought she was joking.  She just had them for 6 months. She was about 5' and weighed 90 pounds.  She got them for her 18th b-day.  I thought it was nuts.   She was thinking about getting bigger ones for her job.  I said, "How about getting a different job?"

She looked naturally like a little doll without them.  I wonder whatever happened to her.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 7, 2007)

Back to Brit, if I saw myself looking that fab in pictures and I had her money, I think that would encourage me to attempt to look like those pictures. The word "attempt" is key here. That's me for you.  I don't have photoshop.  That may be a good thing.  Hmmm.  Do I need that piece of delicious Halloween candy?  Well, I am not going to be in the mags, so  ...  nibbling


----------



## lipstickandhate (Nov 7, 2007)

I disagree with those who've said "everyone looks like this at some time or another." This is not true.

I deal with women on a regular basis who have 1/14000 of Britney's money, access to gyms, chefs, stylists, whatever, who are raising several children alone with no help from the kids' father(s) in unpleasant neighborhoods who show up looking clean, well-kempt, and respectable. To our meetings together, to their childrens' school, to their jobs, to the grocery store. Because they have dignity and class.

That's Britney's problem. She has neither of these things. She doesn't look terrible b/c she's fat (I don't think she is personally) or b/c she has acne or b/c she has terrible hair extensions, she looks terrible b/c she looks like she doesn't care about herself, her career, or her children. 

No one's asking her to become a supermodel over-night or even to lose weight or fit a certain pre-conceived image of what a superstar should look like, I think all anyone wants is for her to look like a functioning human being again: a bath would be nice, a pair of jeans that doesn't show her labia would be nice, using a comb would be a good idea.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree. This is what happens when a puppet loses its strings.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_No one's asking her to become a supermodel over-night or even to lose weight or fit a certain pre-conceived image of what a superstar should look like, I think all anyone wants is for her to look like a functioning human being again: a bath would be nice, a pair of jeans that doesn't show her labia would be nice, using a comb would be a good idea._

 
More fuel to my theory that she is seriously depressed (PPD possibly). Girl looks like she hasn't brushed her teeth in weeks. Its so bad that when I look at her, *I* need a shower. I really wish she'd let someone help her. For her sake and her boys'.


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 7, 2007)

in the music industry everything is makeup and photoshop. that is what you do to make it! and i wouldn't call her album a flop. its good, i like it. and considering the eagle's havent had an album in 10+ years, of course their hardcore fans are going to buy it up. whatever though, idk why i get so worked up.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 7, 2007)

Unless she can recover, get her life together, go on a tour, promote her project and drum up more sales.....it's a flop. _THE_ most anticipated album for this long should've gotten way more than 289,000. And, it's only downhill in numbers from there.


----------

